# Cloned LGB engines for sale???



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

First time I've seen one of these.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120377337079&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Big discussion on LSC I believe about the clones of LGB stuff.... one tank car says "Shall Oil" not "Shell Oil". Might want to read it. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I recall that...but this is an engine. I don't see anything about cloned engines over at LSC except one for sale.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

G scale Mad forum had quite a bit on them. You can buy them from a distributor here in the states. Either the G forum or LSC has a link to the company. Some liked the engine, some did not. They also have a new streamliner type. Pretty funny to watch their video of it, when they click on the 'sound' it has, it is of a steam engine!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I'll pass. Looks like junk to me or even sounds like it. Later RJD


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is a link to the discussion in the euro sub-forum. http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/19/postid/55703/view/topic/tpage/1/Default.aspx


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Buy It Now $110??? Bit overpriced IMHO


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Mikey, Mike Toney has one for sale over on lSC in the classifieds I believe it might be the same one same guy on the ebay ad. Take a look The Regal


----------

